# Iran, Saudi Arabia likely to become a members UN Women agency board



## chanel (Oct 29, 2010)

> Iran - where a woman convicted of adultery has been sentenced to death by stoning, is likely to become a member of the board of the new UN agency to promote equality for women, prompting outrage from the US and human rights groups.
> 
> Some rights groups are also upset that Saudi Arabia, where women are not allowed to drive and are barred from many facilities used by men, is also vying to join the governing body of UN Women.
> 
> ...



Iran likely to become a member of new UN Women agency board

Crackpots.


----------



## daveman (Oct 29, 2010)

It's sad how people think the UN has any credibility left.  

But as long as they keep bashing the US and Israel, people will gladly and eagerly lap up any horseshit that comes from them.

The UN out of the US, and the US out of the UN.


----------



## chanel (Oct 29, 2010)

Is there a petition? Sign me up.


----------



## deserter (Oct 29, 2010)

*Every nation has its own morals !

but if you are so passionate for one women ... how do you explain USA AND Israel crimes like when >>

>>you and Israels buried hundreds of women and kids under rubbles with one hit of F-16 

Think of it again man ?*


----------



## chanel (Oct 29, 2010)

Wrong thread. 

Own morals? Stoning? Driving? Wearing nail polish?


----------



## HinduPatriot (Oct 29, 2010)

Islam has as its prophet a paedophile who, if he were alive today, would be caught and thrown into Guantanemo... or better still, caught and thrown into a jail for a good ass fucking for 25 years+ by other inmates.

The thought of people who have at the heart of their religion, the molestation of young girls and the oppression of women, running a UN body on women is a laugh and a half.


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

deserter said:


> Every nation has its own morals !
> 
> but if you are so passionate for one women ... how do you explain USA AND Israel crimes like when >>
> 
> ...




That's called war.  People die.  Buildings are broken.  Every country strives for a competitive military edge.

Dumbass Arab sand rats never seem to learn from the consequences of their warmongering against Israel.

On a happy note, Arabs also take pride in killing each other.  Allah is most wise.
"We Desire Death Like You Deaire Life"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INf4-DRJlUs[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Oct 29, 2010)

deserter said:


> Every nation has its own morals !
> 
> but if you are so passionate for one women ... how do you explain USA AND Israel crimes like when >>
> 
> ...




Self-defense is not a crime.   Backward Arab savages trying to cause another Jewish Holocaust is a crime.

Arabs and Muslims are the scourge of civilization.  They must be destroyed.

"Oh, Allah, Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## u2scram (Oct 29, 2010)

""Iran, Saudi Arabia likely to become a members UN Women agency board""

is there a better way to change their attitudes than to make them sit on a committee for womens rights?


----------



## daveman (Oct 30, 2010)

u2scram said:


> ""Iran, Saudi Arabia likely to become a members UN Women agency board""
> 
> is there a better way to change their attitudes than to make them sit on a committee for womens rights?


I expect the intent is to deflect attention from their abuses of women's rights, not improve them.


----------



## chanel (Oct 30, 2010)

or to spread the pain - 'as it is written".


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Oct 30, 2010)

Remember when they put Libyan and China on the Human Rights commission?

They are no worse than they have ever been, but sometimes we get reminded of just how bad they are.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 30, 2010)

They should sit well with Iran:





They believe the most important human right is hanging homosexuals and women.


----------



## chanel (Nov 12, 2010)

Compromise? Diplomacy?  What a joke.



> The United Nations rejected Iran's bid for a seat to the board of the new U.N. agency to promote equality for women after fierce opposition from the United States and human rights
> groups to Tehran's treatment of women.
> 
> But the U.N. accepted the bid of Saudi Arabia, which is also opposed by human rights groups.
> ...



FoxNews.com - U.N. Rejects Iran's Bid for Seat on Women's Rights Panel


----------



## islam4ever (Nov 12, 2010)

The stupid Shia Iranians were rightly banned. Iran must be bombed by USA, Shia Islam is a lie and a deviance.

The Sunni Saudis were correctly allowed on the agency, since their views represent God's views.

Allah deems that women must fulfill various roles, and so Saudi Arabia must spread Allah's way via the agency.

Iran is a cancer, the same way that Indians and Isrealians are. China must bomb India and Syria for Israel. 

Saudi Arabia and Pakistan will bring sense to humankind and will seek to educate Amreeka.

Allah hu akbar.

ISLAM WILL RULE THE WORLD, IT IS FAST GROWING IN USA.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 12, 2010)

u2scram said:


> ""Iran, Saudi Arabia likely to become a members UN Women agency board""
> 
> is there a better way to change their attitudes than to make them sit on a committee for womens rights?



That is exactly what I was thinking. Plus don't you have to meet certain guidelines? 
Isn't education the best way to change things? I guess we can just act outraged like Chanel, then ignore the problem, and let it continue.


----------



## islam4ever (Nov 12, 2010)

Luissa said:


> u2scram said:
> 
> 
> > ""Iran, Saudi Arabia likely to become a members UN Women agency board""
> ...



The West's attitude must change. Saudi Arabia will show them Allah's way.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 12, 2010)

I guess Chanel should do her homework before having faux outrage. 



> Iran was defeated today in its bid for a seat on the board of a new United Nations body to promote women&#8217;s rights after what an Iranian envoy called a &#8220;politically motivated&#8221; campaign by the U.S.
> ]


Iran Loses Vote for Board Seat of UN Women&rsquo;s Agency - BusinessWeek

Of course we didn't block Saudi Arabia, we don't want to bite the hand that feeds us. You can thank your right wing buddies for that Chanel.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 12, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > u2scram said:
> ...



You mean the Saudi Arabia where most of the 9/11 terrorists came from? The Saudi Arabia the US ignores because they own so much of us?
I bet Chanel watches Fox News too. If she wants to stand up to Saudi Arabia, maybe she should boycott Fox News. Just sayin!


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 12, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> The stupid Shia Iranians were rightly banned. Iran must be bombed by USA, Shia Islam is a lie and a deviance.
> 
> The Sunni Saudis were correctly allowed on the agency, since their views represent God's views.
> 
> ...



So, is Islam a peaceful religion?


----------



## Luissa (Nov 12, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> islam4ever said:
> 
> 
> > The stupid Shia Iranians were rightly banned. Iran must be bombed by USA, Shia Islam is a lie and a deviance.
> ...



Is Christianity?


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 12, 2010)

Luissa said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > islam4ever said:
> ...



No. Then again, I'm an agnostic, lol.

btw, the 9/11 hijackers came from flight schools in the US, not from Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Luissa (Nov 12, 2010)

MelissaD said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Um, what country do you think they were from?


----------



## daveman (Nov 12, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> The stupid Shia Iranians were rightly banned. Iran must be bombed by USA, Shia Islam is a lie and a deviance.
> 
> The Sunni Saudis were correctly allowed on the agency, since their views represent God's views.
> 
> ...


We all chipped in and got you a card.


----------



## islam4ever (Nov 12, 2010)

Luissa said:


> MelissaD said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



The 911 terrorists were jews trained in USA air schools.

They worked for Bush.


----------



## Meister (Nov 12, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...



Yeah...I read that somewhere.......


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 12, 2010)

Whether it is Saudi Arabia, Iran, Egypt, or any similar ME country.

Women are treated with the up most dignity and respect.

The UN is correct in using these nations to teach the West how women should be treated.


----------



## chanel (Nov 12, 2010)

> The 2002 Mecca girls' school fire happened on March 11, 2002 in Mecca, Saudi Arabia. Fourteen students were killed. The event was especially notable due to complaints that Saudi Arabia's "religious police" (aka the Committee for the Propagation of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice) stopped schoolgirls from leaving the burning building and hindered rescue workers because they were not wearing correct Islamic dress.[1] As Hanny Megally, Executive Director of the Middle East and North Africa division of Human Rights Watch put it: "Women and girls may have died unnecessarily because of extreme interpretations of the Islamic dress code. State authorities with direct and indirect responsibility for this tragedy must be held accountable."[2]
> 
> According to at least two reports, members of the Committee for the Propagation of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice (CPVPV), also known as Mutaween, would not allow the girls to escape or to be saved from the fire because they were 'not properly covered', and the mutaween did not want physical contact to take place between the girls and the civil defense forces for fear of sexual enticement, and variously that the girls were locked in by the police, or forced back into the building.[2][6
> 
> ...



2002 Mecca girls' school fire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Luissa (Nov 12, 2010)

chanel said:


> > The 2002 Mecca girls' school fire happened on March 11, 2002 in Mecca, Saudi Arabia. Fourteen students were killed. The event was especially notable due to complaints that Saudi Arabia's "religious police" (aka the Committee for the Propagation of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice) stopped schoolgirls from leaving the burning building and hindered rescue workers because they were not wearing correct Islamic dress.[1] As Hanny Megally, Executive Director of the Middle East and North Africa division of Human Rights Watch put it: "Women and girls may have died unnecessarily because of extreme interpretations of the Islamic dress code. State authorities with direct and indirect responsibility for this tragedy must be held accountable."[2]
> >
> > According to at least two reports, members of the Committee for the Propagation of Virtue and the Prevention of Vice (CPVPV), also known as Mutaween, would not allow the girls to escape or to be saved from the fire because they were 'not properly covered', and the mutaween did not want physical contact to take place between the girls and the civil defense forces for fear of sexual enticement, and variously that the girls were locked in by the police, or forced back into the building.[2][6
> >
> ...



Do you watch Fox News?


----------



## daveman (Nov 12, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > MelissaD said:
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

We need to call a meeting of all the world leaders to the UN building in New York, explain we can no longer support the UN, ask for those who support our position to walk out with us.

Once out we drop a small tactical nuclear weapon right on top with everyone inside.

If you stand beside a tyrant, you are a tyrant, and can die with the tyrants.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 13, 2010)

chanel said:


> Compromise? Diplomacy?  What a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just don't take the UN seriously anymore, the UN lost all credibility for me over the oil for food program, they aren't interested in protecting human rights only stealing money from the poor and profiting off other people's suffering. I wouldn't be surprised if the UN board is bribed daily.


----------



## chanel (Nov 13, 2010)

From 2009:



> Riyadh says there is "no discrimination against women in the laws of the Kingdom."
> 
> And Zeid Bin Abdul Mushin Al Hussein, vice president of the Saudi Human Rights Commission, told the experts: "*Human rights in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia are based on Sharia law."*
> 
> ...



U.N. watchdog grills Saudi Arabia on women's rights | Reuters


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 13, 2010)

When a body such as the UN can be so stupid as to allow Islamic fanatics a say on women's rights, its time to dismantle the body.

The UN must be gotten rid of.


----------



## islam4ever (Nov 13, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> When a body such as the UN can be so stupid as to allow Islamic fanatics a say on women's rights, its time to dismantle the body.
> 
> The UN must be gotten rid of.



Your empire is dead. America's empire is dying.

China will back our global cause, because China seeks the same objective we do.

Go to hell, you stupid little englishman, with a devil Churchill as your hero.


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > When a body such as the UN can be so stupid as to allow Islamic fanatics a say on women's rights, its time to dismantle the body.
> ...



Nice Mahjong Avatar.


----------



## daveman (Nov 13, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > When a body such as the UN can be so stupid as to allow Islamic fanatics a say on women's rights, its time to dismantle the body.
> ...


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 14, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > When a body such as the UN can be so stupid as to allow Islamic fanatics a say on women's rights, its time to dismantle the body.
> ...



My Chinese can opener broke now I can't open the cat food I was feeding my camel.


----------



## chanel (Nov 29, 2010)

> Saudi feminist Wajeha al-Hawaidar describes male guardianship as "a form of slavery."
> 
> "A Saudi woman can't even buy a phone without the guardian's permission," said al-Hawaidar, who has been banned from writing or appearing on Saudi television networks because of her vocal support of women's rights. "This law deals with women as juveniles who can't be in charge of themselves at the same time it gives all powers to men."
> 
> ...



Saudi women sue male guardians who stop marriage - Yahoo! News


----------



## US1945 (Dec 1, 2010)

islam4ever said:


> britishbulldog said:
> 
> 
> > When a body such as the UN can be so stupid as to allow Islamic fanatics a say on women's rights, its time to dismantle the body.
> ...



Islamic poor countries are jealousing u.s reach and beauty that why they blow up the World Trade Center


----------



## HinduPatriot (Dec 11, 2010)

Once the oil runs out in Saudi Arabia, we should nuke these Wahhabi Terrorists all the way to their 72 virgins.


----------

